# Looking for Stonewall pic, 150 x 150 pixels



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2014)

I am looking for a small enough picture of Stonewall Jackson to use as my avatar, but I can't find one in the 150 pixel range.


----------



## hammondjones (Apr 6, 2014)

Those work?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks


----------

